# Does ADA AquaSoil have to be rinsed



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

I was wondering if in the process of using this product does it have to be rinsed before use? 

Also if I were to use this would you recommend using the PowerSand in combination, or pure AquaSoil? 

Thanks,
chris


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Cdub: That would be a no on the rinsing. You would end up with some pretty mucky stuff as the AS is pretty much tiny dirt granules. Its recommended to add to the tank dry and moisten the substrate to do your initial planting then carefully/slowly fill the tank up. The stuff is light and lots of it will float but will settle after a bit. Do some searches on aquasoil on this forum to get a feel for other things to look out for, I'm a bit too lazy to type it all out this morning. 

As far as using powersand you'll get varying opinions. I personally didn't use it in my 20G setup and I feel like the results are still awesome.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

+1 on what MrJG said. No rinsing, no ADA PS for me either.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

I think (though I haven't seen it in a while) that is says on the bag not to rinse it.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

it indeed says no rinsing. it's turn into a nasty mud pie if you tried.

and no PS for me either. 

anybody use the Powder type AquaSoil on top of the regular?


----------



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am going to do some more research here for sure. Question, I am building up my first tank (72 gal bowfront), and want to do this (high Tech approach). Is it worth the expense?

Chris


----------



## David Hui (Sep 14, 2005)

No, rinsing. Make sure you follow the direction and fill up the water very slowly. If you do it right, the water would be clear. I use PowerSand Speacial as well.

Aquasoil is not more expensive then Flourite or other brand name aquarium substrates.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris without having much experience with any of the other planted substrates taken into account I can't deny the ease of planting and the results I've seen using Aquasoil. I would not set up a planted tank again without it myself.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

MrJG said:


> Chris without having much experience with any of the other planted substrates taken into account I can't deny the ease of planting and the results I've seen using Aquasoil. I would not set up a planted tank again without it myself.



*AGREED!*

In my case I have had the experience of comparing plants grown in Aqasoil II vs Schultz Aquatic Soil and Fluorite. While there is no difference IME, between plant growth in Schultz Aquatic Soil and Fluorite, the Aquasoil II puts both the SAS and Fluorite to shame as far as plant growth goes. I would gladly pay more for the Aquasoil II given the huge difference in plant growth.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I love my aqua soil both in apperance and performance. 

Do not rinse.
If you are setting up a new tank put in the AS, fill with water, hook up your filter, put in plants and hardscape, wait a month or so (or untill your ammonia and nitrite tests measure a safe level for fauna), GO TO TOWN!


----------



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

MrJG, it looks like the Amazonian II results in less water coloration and cloudiness, so maybe i will try it. 

Chris


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

ovenmit331 said:


> anybody use the Powder type AquaSoil on top of the regular?


I do!! and it's great, it looks a lot cleaner, and makes planting small plants like HC a LOT easier!


----------



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

MrJG and Homer Simpson,

Okay I really think I want to try this substrate, Amazonian II Normal, and I might try some of the PowerSand. But the thing that concerns me is all of this discussion about severe clouds etc., if you replant, or move your aquascape around etc. is it that bad? Also is the new product Amazonia II less likely to have this problem?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I haven't tried out II yet. I've pulled and replanted quite a bit of stuff in my 20L if you turn the filtration off while doing so and only gently pull one stem at a time its nothing to worry about. Just don't go in there and start ripping plants out and you'll be fine. Now re-doing a hardscape might cloud up the water a bit, I'm sure grinding rocks/wood into submerged aquasoil would make some nice mud.  Try to get as close to your final hardscape as possible prior to planting/filling if you can.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> I do!! and it's great, it looks a lot cleaner, and makes planting small plants like HC a LOT easier!


maybe i should gotten some...


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

cdub1955 said:


> MrJG and Homer Simpson,
> 
> Okay I really think I want to try this substrate, Amazonian II Normal, and I might try some of the PowerSand. But the thing that concerns me is all of this discussion about severe clouds etc., if you replant, or move your aquascape around etc. is it that bad? Also is the new product Amazonia II less likely to have this problem?
> 
> ...



Okay, no word of lie. To add to the plant density and because my hygrophilia polysperma was growing out of the tank, I cut the tops off and replanted. No clouding whatsoever. I also did this with some Ambulia stems that I trimmed. Again no coudiness when I shoved them in the substrate. Just out of curiosity, I also decided to leave my pygmy chainsword in the rockwool for a while and let it sit in the tank for a week to allow it more time to acclimitize. As the tank has already been up and running for almost a month, I was sure that I would get cloudiness when I planted the individual strands into the substrate. Again, no cloudiness, some grey solid puffs when I did plant but they quickly settled and the plants held well and continue to hold well in the substrate, a problem that I had with Schultz Aquatic Soil and Fluorite in the past no matter how deeply I planted the stems. After they were planted in those substrates they would float to the top. So far this has not happened with the ADA Aquasoil II and the plants are growing like weeds, eventhough they are techincially weeds to begin with LOL.

Keep in mind that I am also using Seachem Purigen in my HOB filter, so this may be combatting any cloudiness and keeping the water crystal clear.

Just an update and I will try to post updated pictures when I get a chance, but since the last picture I posted, the plant growth has almost doubled within a week after I posted the Jan 16 2008 picture.


----------



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

Can you recommend the best place to buy ADA Aquasoil. I went to a site named ADGShop, but I am curious if there might be a site that could have a lower shipping rate or price?

Thanks,
chris


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

cdub1955 said:


> Can you recommend the best place to buy ADA Aquasoil. I went to a site named ADGShop, but I am curious if there might be a site that could have a lower shipping rate or price?
> 
> Thanks,
> chris


Thats about it unless you live in CA and can go to aquaforest, but you live in KY so your out of luck. You wont be disapointed as long as you follow the advice that was given to you.


----------



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, i placed my order for the following

4 - 9 liter bags of Amazonian II Normal
1 - 3 liter bag of Amazonian II Powder
1 - 6 liter bag of PowerSand Special

probably over kill, but hey I really want to do this right, so we shall see.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## cjunky (Nov 26, 2007)

A couple of things I will say about aquasoil.

I got a fair bit of gas buildup in the substrate while cycling my last two aquasoil based tanks.

I dont know if it was a sign of anaerobic action, but it did settle down after cycling so it could have just beem trapped air, though some days there was enough to make the soil fizz if you disturbed it...

It seems to be normal and settled down so I wouldnt get worried about it if you see it.

I dont have any problems with cloudiness that my filter cant take care of, but as others in this thread have advised its probably best to get your aquascaping as close to completion as possible before you add water.

The last thing is that with every AS based tank I have set up (4 now) I see a massive spike of amonia and nitrites after adding water to the tank.

Its no problem as it settles down after cycling, but its a good warning about not cutting short your cycle time.

other than that, i have to say that i love the stuff.

havent managed to set a tank up using the amazonian power type myself as it is never in stock with the official stockist here in the UK

Marc


----------



## cdub1955 (Jan 25, 2008)

I just watched a dvd of Amano aquascaping...from the 2004 convention. I am going to have an area of sand in the foreground and bring some anubias into that wrapped on rocks etc. 

As for the sand, obviously he was using his product (expensive of course). What type of sand might i use that is comparable? What grain size should I shoot for?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

3M ColorQuartz, T grade.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

cdub1955 said:


> Okay, i placed my order for the following
> 
> 4 - 9 liter bags of Amazonian II Normal
> 1 - 3 liter bag of Amazonian II Powder
> ...


I saw some pics of someone setting up their aquariums with Power Sand and Amazonia. There was some type of a screen mesh used on top of the Power Sand to keep it separate from the Amazonia. I suppose that it kept the Power Sand down when plants were uprooted.


----------

